# Daisy and Jess pro photo



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

A mate of my o/h took these a few weeks ago , we have sent them off to a place that can remove the background colour and place them on the same canvas blown up like a photo shoot picture , we have the proof shot which looks very good as and when we get it done i,l post it so you can see , but this is what we started off with .








This is Jess .








This is Daisy .

These are 2 of the shots we have used for the picture were getting done of them for our lounge wall , thenx for looking .


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

nice pic's


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

gorgeous pics Andrea!:thumbup1:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

super pics Andrea could do with the photographer to complete my bush tucker trial


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

where did you send them to get done?? I've some lovely ones of the girls but there are either tv's in background or redeye, I'd love to get a few done!!!


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree, theyre gorgeous. Id love some of Pippin, beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Gorgeous dog....lovely pics.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

hannahbanana129 said:


> where did you send them to get done?? I've some lovely ones of the girls but there are either tv's in background or redeye, I'd love to get a few done!!!


Its called poparted they are based in the jewellry quarter in brum , its only 20 mins from me but they can do it all via e-mail and post , we sent them these pics and they have removed them from the background and put them on to brilliant white it looks like they were taken in a studio . they were very helpfull and not too expensive either were having a long canvas like a lanndscape efect .


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Excellent pics, perfect portraits!! I wish my customers would send me pics of that quality lol, how the hell did you get them to sit so still and pose so well?! Oh, I forget, they're labs lol... FOOD...!!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

LOL yep i had a carrot in my hand .


----------



## dianne1212 (Dec 5, 2008)

they are lovely photos


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow what stunning photos!!!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Lovely pics!! I want to get lots like this done of riley when we get him right from pup through to adult...can't wait!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Its called poparted they are based in the jewellry quarter in brum , its only 20 mins from me but they can do it all via e-mail and post , we sent them these pics and they have removed them from the background and put them on to brilliant white it looks like they were taken in a studio . they were very helpfull and not too expensive either were having a long canvas like a lanndscape efect .


I'll definitely get one, they should give you a commission for sending lots of us there!!


----------

